# Guinness



## eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi guys , some photos of those gates in Guinness I ended up using my airless thanks for the advice


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

BRILLIANT!


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

very nice.. was the lettering painted as well or vinyl?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Lovely Ed:thumbsup:




You're making me powerful thirsty:drink:


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

I'd like to have that in my house please.

nicely done, now drink one for me


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

My father just got back from there not 5 days ago.

Too bad he missed your work.


----------



## MJpainter (Oct 7, 2008)

Dude, I love it :thumbsup: I also like the beer:thumbup:


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Eddie,
I see the Guiness livery, but where's the white horses and the guys on surf boards as seen in our adverts :thumbup:

Looks nice mate. Hat off to you!
Hope you came away with a few crates of the black stuff :thumbsup:

In case my youtube thang don't work,,,


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

shoot, didn't do it


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## Painter Girl (Mar 25, 2009)

Fabulous Work!!!
Makes me want a Guiness now, but I'm still at work.
:yes:


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Cool job there. :thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Great job Eddie! Did you end up giving a Fine Finish tip a shot?


----------



## eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

I used Titan synergy tips 210/410 worked perfect thanks


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Nice job :thumbsup:

It must have been thirsty work


----------



## smittydidit (Sep 21, 2008)

*Nice Job*

Nice job Ed,can you give my Mother's gate on Phillipsburgh Ave a lick of that paint it badly needs it.Finally got on here.Pablo.


----------



## Calist (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey Eddie, 

My wife and I were just there in Oct of 2008 and while only a few months old they still look as a good as in the pics. Bus dropped us off right in front of them. Great work. Anyone that ever visits Dublin, you gotta go, great tour and great beer. Much much better than the swill the market as Guiness here in the states.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice Job. Sweet client.

Glad it worked out for you.

Fine finish tips are the key.

Airless all the way except for super fine detail work.

I can't remember the last time I needed an HVLP.

Cheers.

:drink:


----------



## eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

Calist said:


> Hey Eddie,
> 
> My wife and I were just there in Oct of 2008 and while only a few months old they still look as a good as in the pics. Bus dropped us off right in front of them. Great work. Anyone that ever visits Dublin, you gotta go, great tour and great beer. Much much better than the swill the market as Guiness here in the states.




It is worth a visit very interesting place to visit it's the most popular attraction in Ireland and the Guinness is not bad either


----------

